# Text in der Webseite über Browser-Eingabezeile manipulieren



## Founder (16. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

stellt euch vor, ihr gebt oben in die Adress-Zeile "HALLIHALLO" ein, und es erscheint in der HTML-Seite tatsächlich "HALLIHALLO". Und egal welchen Text ihr oben außerdem noch reinschreibt, genau der erscheint dann auch im Fensterinhalt. Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich eine solche Seite hinkriege? Mit JavaScript?

(Es kann in der Adresszeile auch so aussehen: http://www.meineseite.de/seite1.htm?text="HALLIHALLO")


Danke für evtl. Hilfe,


Lotexx.


----------



## Fabian H (16. November 2003)

Das geht z.B. mit PHP:

```
// deineseite.php?text=blablatest

echo $_GET['text'];
```

Geht auch mit JavaScript, weis aber nicht genau wie.


----------



## Founder (18. November 2003)

Danke schön, ich will's mal ausprobieren  .


----------

